# i need to design body of focke wulf 190 a8



## folkmole (Jun 22, 2018)

but I can't access the proper interior design


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 22, 2018)

I think you need to be more specific about what you want...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 22, 2018)

I agree.


----------



## folkmole (Jun 23, 2018)

i need dimension of body 
I'm designing the plane from this picture
I have redesigned more than once but I really can not get the proper dimensions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 23, 2018)

The drawings are for a flying model of the Fw 190A rather then for the real plane. It is possible the pic isn't the best source for the project. Unless you try to create your own drawings for a such model. If you do you need the fuselage drawing with the view from the top. the fuselage dimensions depend on the scale your model is going to be. A PM sent.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

